

Mechanical Skeeball machine built entirely with K'nex - gorloth
http://www.instructables.com/id/Knex-Skeeball-Machine/

======
bawllz
wow that is such a win. I wish I didn't give away all my k'nex to my cousins
who don't even build anything with them.

